# Fintie vs Moko vs Inateck cases for Kindle Paperwhite



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't even have my Kindle Paperwhite yet (I have been reading books on my Galaxy S5 cellphone plus "regular" books), but I am getting ready. I have been looking online at covers for the Paperwhite and I see that for around the same price I can get one by Fintie or Moko or Inateck. I have decided that I will get the book type as opposed to the flip stand type. That said, have any of you tried at least two of these companies and think that one is better than the other in terms of quality? I wish I could go somewhere that had these displayed so that I could see them and touch them.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I just spent some time online looking at Oberon cases. Boy, those are beautiful! Heavy and expensive, but beautiful. I like that you can securely close the case with that button and cord. Since my Paperwhite is going to spend time riding around in my purse, I want to make sure it does not accidentally open, exposing the screen to things that may scratch it.  I don't think I like so much that the Paperwhite would be held down by those elastic bands on the corners.

That said, I was looking again at Amazon's own case for the Paperwhite. I see that it closes with the magnetic clasp. Other less expensive cases close by magnets, but I don't think they actually "clasp." Does the Amazon case actually click shut with that magnetic clasp so it won't accidentally open in my purse like I am thinking other types may?

Thanks for any enlightenment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The magnets in the Amazon and other cases work great. They stay shut -- the magnet is reasonably strong; you have to make an effort -- though not an extreme one -- to open the cover. AND they allow for you to open the cover and have the device turn on, which is nice, because with a paper book, that's what happens: you open the cover and there are the words. 

The Oberons are VERY high end . . . . back when kindles cost $400, I had one. It was far superior to what Amazon offered and gave the device the character of a fine book. But as they got smaller, lighter, and thinner -- and didn't cost so much -- it became, for me, too expensive. One can spend on the cover almost the cost of the device, and loose many of the benefits of the newer models in terms of size and weight.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks, Ann. I may buy one by OMOTON in blue for $13.99 on Amazon.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

The Omoton cases, imo, are the best i've used. They're outstandingly clean looking on the Voyage and PW. As for the Oasis, the Fintie is nice but I don't like the grey cover  on the inside flat and prefer the Moko which is all black inside and out making it very streamline. I wish there was one that accommodated the thickness to make it lay completely flat like the case it comes with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> The Omoton cases, imo, are the best i've used. They're outstandingly clean looking on the Voyage and PW. As for the Oasis, the Fintie is nice but I don't like the grey inside of the black and prefer the Modo which is all black inside and out making it very streamline. I wish there was one that accommodated the thickness to make it lay completely flat like the case it comes with.


Yeah . . . they can't put a battery, but I feel like they're missing an opportunity by not creating a cover that would utilize the space that is battery on an Amazon cover, to act as a mini wallet or phone holder.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . . they can't put a battery, but I feel like they're missing an opportunity by not creating a cover that would utilize the space that is battery on an Amazon cover, to act as a mini wallet or phone holder.


That's a brilliant idea, Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> That's a brilliant idea, Ann.


You have my permission to run with it . . . I claim 20% of sales.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I have spent far more on cases than I should have. I've had at least a half-dozen Paperwhite cases over the years and the one I keep returning to is the Kindle case. It works. It's a good size to handle. And my Kindles have taken some impressive tumbles over the years and remained unsathed.

It's was harder with the Voyage. I got the Origami case which I hated. Then I went through a dozen or so case. Some didn't work. For example, one would go to sleep if your folded the cover all the way back. One actually covered up the charging light so you couldn't see it turn from amber to green.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

After getting a beautiful oberon case for one of my kindles awhile back, then not being able to use it when that Kindle died, I decided to not get expensive cases.

So I got a fintie smartshell for my voyage and couldn't be happier. The magnetic on off actually works as advertised so far. The one I got for my paperwhite didn't, I just removed the magnet and turned it on the old fashioned way. That was actually my intention when I got the fintie but so far I like it.

I did add Velcro spots so when I fold it back for reading it stays open and doesn't move. Some people might not like a dot on their cover but I don't mind.


----------

